# Cepillo de dientes eléctrico Quigg Pro Clean



## frica (Abr 17, 2018)

Hola a todos:

Me llamo Francisco Rica, soy informático y astrofísico y desde hace algo más de un año me gusta bastante la reparación de aparatos eléctrico/electrónicos. Tengo un conocimiendo basico y he visto que vuestro foro está lleno de gente experta además de gente estupenda. 

A mi mujer de un día para otro le dejó de funcionar un *cepillo de dientes *eléctrico con batería recargable, *marca QUIGG* *modelo Pro Clean*. He decidido aprender más cosas con él e intentar repararlo.

Os subo algunas fotografías. Si necesitáis algo más me comentáis. Si queréis una imagen con los componentes sospechosos marcados, me lo decís.












- Con un multímetro digital comprobé que la *batería de 2.4 voltios, tenía 2.5 voltios *de carga. Por tanto no era problema de batería e imagino que tampoco del cargador, ni de la parte del circuito de carga.

Con un extremos de la batería desconectada, he realizado pruebas de continuidad, diodo, resistencia usando un multímetro digital:

- He testado sus *condensadores SMD* con la prueba negra a tierra y prueba roja testando ambos extremos de los condensadores. Encontré *2 condensadores con ambos extremos en continuidad a tierra* (1-2 Ohmios) marcados en placa como *C4 y C10*. El condensador C3 no tiene continuidad a tierra (en ninguno de los extremos) pero sí tienen continuidad entre sus extremos (lectura de 1-2 ohmios). Tengo entendido que estos condensadores están en mal estado. 

- He testado *diodos SMD* (multimetro en posición diodos). El *D8 *me daba 0,127 voltios en polaridad directa y 1,226 volt en inversa. el diodo *D7* me daba continuidad (2 Ohmios, es decir, 0,002 voltios) tanto en polaridad directa como en inversa. Por lo que he leido, ambos deben estar mal (u otro componente causando el fallo). 

Por si algo sirve decirlo los componentes C3 y D7 están juntos físicamente. El D8 y C4 también.

- He testado *resistencias SMD*. Lo se, en placa no es recomendable. De las 20 resistencias que tiene la placa electrónica 17 me han dado valores acorde con lo marcado en el componente (diferencias pequeñas inferiores al 10%). Pero hay tres que tienen valores extraños:

* *R18*: Marcada con "310" ( =  31 Ohm). Mi multímetro lee un valor enorme, superior a 0.9 MegaOhmios.
* *R11 y R16*, ambas marcadas con "104" (= 100000 Ohm). el multimetro da 50000-52000 Ohm aproximadamente.

- He testado *bobinas SMD.* La L1 me daba continuidad (6 Ohm). Por tanto parece que está bien. Tambié he testado la bobina magnética de la base del cepillo y me daba continuidad (4,5 Ohm).

*Transistores SOT-23*

 Y ahora le llega el turno a los transistores. La placa electrónica tiene 4 transistores marcados en la placa como Q1 al Q4. Son transistores con encapsulado SOT-23. He podido conseguir los data sheet de todos por lo que sé sin son PNP o NPN, mosfet, etc.

Pero algunas de mis medidas parecen no ajustarse a lo que debería ser para un transistor correcto. Por ejemplo el *Q2 *tiene un marking code "*HY4D*" según su data sheet es un transistor PNP para "Power amplifier applications", quizá sea un alzador de voltaje (perdón si digo una burrada o algo inapropiado). Mis medidas en posición de diodo (prueba roja indicaba con letras rojas):

Colector - Base = 0,529 v
Emisor - Base = 0,519 v

Base - Colector = circuito abierto ("1" en mi multimetro)
Base - Emisor = 0,905 v (¿no debería dar circuito abierto es decir "1"?)

Colector - Emisor = 0,480 v (tengo entendido que el multimetro debería haber dado "1")
Emisor - Colector = c.a

¿El transistor está en mal estado? ¿está en buen estado pero algunas medida con componente soldado a placa, dan valores malos? ¿otro componente en corto causa estos valores anómalos? Les agradezco mucho su ayuda. Gracias

Me vendría bien alguna orientación sobre como resolver la avería. Tenía pensado desoldar alguno de los condensadores sospechosos (ya que quizá estén causando medidas erróneas en otros componentes) y ver si el resto de componentes sospechosos ya muestran valores normales. ¿qué haríais vosotros?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2018)

Con el tester en Amperes , haz un puente entre +Batería y + motor.

Enciende el led de carga ? Tiene led de marcha ?


----------



## covra (Abr 17, 2018)

Si te sirve de ayuda:

No dices muy bien cual es el fallo visible cuando te refieres a que dejó de funcionar es que carga, se enciende, pero el motor no gira?

Si es así, como dice dosmetros , puedes puentear toda la placa enchufando directamente la pila al motor a ver si gira ( si no gira, o no hay tensión suficiente o el motor esta KO)

si no....: 

1- identificaría los bloques del aparato (supongo que serán batería-control de carga-regulación dc // motor-circuito de potencia// mcu.... y a grandes rasgos, por donde van sus pistas "principales" (por ejemplo la zona donde esta Q4, que tiene pinta de ser el mosfet  "encendedor" del motor, con su D2 diodo de protección y resistencias R20, R21 de excitación y esa pista que saldrá de su puerta y se ira ala derecha hacia el MCU....)
2- empezaría por ver si la batería carga (supongo que esa bobina es la de carga por inducción), si entrega voltaje suficiente al resto de bloques, (comprobar el regulador -diría que es U2 o Q2- y que en los componentes asociados, hay tensiones validas , o sea, coherentes para ese voltaje)... ojo que hay que medir las baterías CON carga (conectadas) ya que puede arrojar un resultado falseado. (El 95% de los aparatos con batería recargable que he reparado lo he hecho sustituyéndola)... ademas me extraña que la tensión de la pila este tan cerca de su tensión nominal, pero bueno... creo que entra dentro de los valores aceptados
3- Si el regulador y la batería mandan voltajes (1.8V y 2.4V... lo del 1.8 es una tension estandar para MCUs ,-ojo q lo digo de memoria -, de todas formas mejor leer el datasheet) al MCU, empezaria a pinchar en, por ejemplo la patilla que enciende el led de carga, etc....

La placa tiene pinta de cargar de forma automática y , todo lo demás, lo controlaría el MCU, así que, si no le llega una tensión adecuada y estable , no arrancara y todo estará KO, así que casi que empezaría comprobando, con la pila conectada, los reguladores/ transistores U2 y Q2 

ya cuentas


----------



## frica (Abr 18, 2018)

*¡Gracias DOSMETROS y covra por vuestras respuestas*! Ahora a ver si soy capaz de digerir lo que me ponéis, jajaja.  Disculpad mi larga respuesta y mis numerosas dudas.

DOSMETROS nunca he usado el medidor de Amperajes en mi multímetro. Me da algo de respeto porque según he leído, como no conecte todo bien podemos cargarnos el multímetro. Para hacer esta prueba imagino que tendré que soldar el cable del negativo de la batería a la placa electrónica. ¿cierto?
Por saber un poco tu objetivo, con esto sabremos la corriente eléctrica que le entra al motor ¿qué información nos daría esto?

*Covra muchas gracias por tu detallada y completa información*. Voy a leer varias veces lo que dices porque supera un poco mis conocimientos, jajaja.

*Descripción del Fallo: *Pulso el botón de encendido del cepillo. El motor no hace ni amago de funcionar. El led “Charge” parpadea en verde y rojo. El led “Clean” se enciende. Los leds se apagan tras pocos segundos. 


*COSAS PARA HACER  1)* Covra dijo: *“Si es así, como dice dosmetros , puedes puentear toda la placa enchufando directamente la pila al motor a ver si gira ( si no gira, o no hay tensión suficiente o el motor esta KO)”*

Ok, entiendo el objetivo de la prueba. Dudas sobre como hacerla: ahora tengo el cable de positivo de la batería soldada a la placa (el cable negativo está desoldado).

*PREGUNTA 1* ¿tengo que desoldar los cables del motor de la placa electrónica para hacer esta prueba?
*PREGUNTA 2* ¿es necesario desoldar tanto el cable positivo como negativo de la batería de la placa base?
*PREGUNTA 3* ¿O basta con conectar el cable negativo (que tengo desoldado) de la batería con el borne negativo del motor y puentear con un trozo de cable, el contacto positivo de la batería (que está soldado a placa) al borne positivo del motor?

*Comentas que si no gira*:
(1) o no hay tensión suficiente o
(2) el motor está mal.

Para descartar que pasa, se me ocurre usar por ejemplo dos pilas normales de 1,5 voltios (para dar 3v en total) y conectarlo a los bornes negativo y positivo del motor. Si el motor funciona, entonces será problema de tensión. Si el motor no funciona con 3 voltios, entonces el motor está mal. ¿es correcta la prueba?

*PREGUNTA 3* ¿Se puede obtener alguna información sobre problemas en el motor midiendo la resistencia en ohmios del motor?

Covra dijo:

*“1- identificaría los bloques del aparato (supongo que serán batería-control de carga-regulación dc // motor-circuito de potencia// mcu.... y a grandes rasgos, por donde van sus pistas "principales" (por ejemplo la zona donde esta Q4, que tiene pinta de ser el mosfet "encendedor" del motor, con su D2 diodo de protección y resistencias R20, R21 de excitación y esa pista que saldrá de su puerta y se ira ala derecha hacia el MCU....)”*

¡Da gusto tratar con gente que sabe tanto! Te paso información sobre los transistores (confirmado vía data sheet):


*En Placa               Marking              Nota*
Q4                          N81X                     Transistor Power Mosfet (Load/ System Switch)
Q2                          HY4D                     Transistor PNP (Power amplifier applications)
Q1                          H1A                       Transistor Bipolar NPN ( BJT 0.2A)
Q3                          H1A                       Transistor Bipolar NPN ( BJT 0.2A)

El transistor Q4 está junto C3 y D7 ambos presuntamente en corto. El diodo D2 es el led CLEAN y me suena raro que tenga funciones de protección. ¿Quizás te has confundido con el D7?.


Covra dijo:

*2- empezaría por ver si la batería carga (supongo que esa bobina es la de carga por inducción), si entrega voltaje suficiente al resto de bloques, (comprobar el regulador -diría que es U2 o Q2- y que en los componentes asociados, hay tensiones validas , o sea, coherentes para ese voltaje)... ojo que hay que medir las baterías CON carga (conectadas) ya que puede arrojar un resultado falseado. (El 95% de los aparatos con batería recargable que he reparado lo he hecho sustituyéndola)... ademas me extraña que la tensión de la pila este tan cerca de su tensión nominal, pero bueno... creo que entra dentro de los valores aceptados*

Efectivamente la bobina grande (con esos hilos de cobre bien visibles) en la misma base del cepillo, es la de carga por inducción magnética. Comentas que te extraña que la tensión de la pila está tan cerca de su tensión nominal. *PREGUNTA 4* ¿ será porque mi mujer colocaba el cepillo en el cargador tras cada cepillado?

*PREGUNTA 5: *¿Por “hay que medir las baterías CON carga (conectadas)” te refiere a medirlas con sus cables positivo-negativo soldado a la placa?

*COSAS PARA HACER – 2:* Comprobar si la batería del *cepillo se carga.* Para comprobarlo supongo tendré que comprobar sus voltajes de vez en cuando. Como la batería ahora está a tope de tensión, tendré que descargala un poco de alguna forma ¿no?

Covra dijo:

*3- Si el regulador y la batería mandan voltajes (1.8V y 2.4V... lo del 1.8 es una tension estandar para MCUs ,-ojo q lo digo de memoria -, de todas formas mejor leer el datasheet) al MCU, empezaria a pinchar en, por ejemplo la patilla que enciende el led de carga, etc....*

*PREGUNTA 6: *¿Estas mediciones de voltajes hay que realizarla con el cepillo sin colocar en el cargador, verdad?

Por cierto el *componente U2* con marking code LA33 (y algo más que no recuerdo ahora) no he logrado encontrar el data sheet.

*COSAS PARA HACER – 3: *Tal como me indicaste: Comprobar, con la pila conectada, los reguladores/ transistores U2 y Q2.

Espero vuestras respuestas. 
Bueno en resumen, tengo varias cosas por probar. Si veis que tardo en dar resultados es porque no me resulta fácil tener la casa despejada de pequeñajos para ponerme a soldar/desoldar. Pero no os preocupeis que en absoluto me olvido de este Tema.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2018)

Bueno , con un cablecito puenteá en la plaqueta el +Batería  con el +Motor un instante.


----------



## covra (Abr 18, 2018)

Un placer, agradecido de reparador a reparador

- Respuesta a las preguntas 1,2 y 3 : lo mas cómodo y seguro, como bien ha dicho dosmetros, seria desoldar los dos cables del motor y conectarlos a la batería (hacer contacto un instante, debería girar, no pasa nada si salta una chispita). Si no gira => la prueba que comentas de juntar dos o tres pilas (incluso meter un cargador usb de 5V -siempre un instante-, ) es adecuada.

- Respuesta a la pregunta 3bis: si mides resistencia con el polímetro en modo ohmios, debería darte una lectura baja ( entre 3 y 30 ohms  mas o menos). Lo de la lectura es difícil de predecir, por que a lo mejor se ha quemado parte del esmalte del bobinado por recalentamiento y se han comunicado dos cables (superpuestos) con lo que perdería potencia y giraría a menos revoluciones o incluso dejaría de girar (esto con la prueba de las pilas de antes lo descartas). Si te da "abierto" "OL" , el cable del bobinado interno se ha roto y puedes tirarlo a la basura. fin. 

- Cierto, confundí D2 que es un led, con D7 que (presupongo) que es la protección de Q4 

- Respuesta a la pregunta 4: En principio no esta demostrado que las baterías NiMH tengan efecto "memoria" asique la practica de ponerlo a cargar cada vez, no debe dar problemas. En cuanto a que la tensión real baje acercándose a la tensión nominal e incluso sea menor, les pasa a todas las baterías en menor o mayor medida. Al final se degradan y pierden capacidad de carga 

- Respuesta a la pregunta 5: Porque  al conectarlas a una carga que demande fluir de electrones, si están bajas de carga, se produce una caída de tensión que puede ser inferior a la que necesita el aparato para funcionar. (El polímetro tiene una impedancia (resistencia) de entrada muy alta  que impide que "fluya" mucha corriente, por lo que demanda muy poco a la pila y esta, no "sufre")

- Respuesta a la pregunta 6: La carga de la batería simultanea al funcionamiento depende del MCU (procesador) o de como este diseñada la circuitería. Pero en principio las comprobaciones de funcionamiento las haría en sus estado natural de "sin cargar" y las mediciones del sistema de carga las haría "cargando" .

- U2 me recuerda (por tamaño y posición) a un regulador de voltaje , no se si para hacer funcionar el mcu o para cargar la batería... pero sin tenerlo delante...

Un saludo y suerte!

Cualquier estamos !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2018)

Yo ni siquiera desoldaría nada todavía , sólo un puente momentáneo entre +Batería y +Motor , es todo.


----------



## frica (Abr 19, 2018)

*Gracias a los dos por vuestra respuesta*. ¡Covra se agradece la respuesta tan detallada!

Ah! con el motor soldado a placa he medido la resistencia entre sus bornes positivo y negativo. El multímetro me da 1-2 ohmios por lo que, en función de lo comentado por covra, asumo que está bien.  De todas formas cuando desuelde el motor vuelvo a comprobar la resistencia por si varía.

Esta noche espero sacar un hueco tranquilo en casa para comprobar que el motor funciona. Utilizaré el cable USB cortado, que yo ya tenía de otras veces y también con la batería del cepillo de dientes. Si hoy no puedo durante el resto de semana lo haré. Ya os comento como fue.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 19, 2018)

*No me estás leyendo  ?*

Sin desoldar nada puentea momentaneamente +Batería con +Motor  con un cablecito . . .


----------



## frica (Abr 19, 2018)

*Pero también tengo que puentear el cable (-) de la batería con el -Motor ¿Verdad? *Porque ahora el cable (-) de la batería está desoldado (para hacer las pruebas de continuidad).

La verdad es que ayer probé, como decias, a colocar manualmente un cable de +Batería con +Motor y el motor no hizo nada. Luego intenté colocar otro cable que uniera el lado negativo de la batería con -Motor, pero era un engorro porque la cinta ainslante o no pegaba bien o se despegaba.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 19, 2018)

Si negativo con negativo y positivo con positivo.

No tenés soldador ?


----------



## frica (Abr 19, 2018)

Si si, tengo dos soldadores JBC, uno de hace como 40 años, de mi suegro, y otro de punta lápiz que compré hace como un año. Tengo también lupa de pinza enorme y capacímetro entre otras cosas. Esa noche me liaré jeje.

Bueno  pues ayer estuve probando el motor del cepillo. No tengo buenas noticias.

*PRIMERO*

Soldé un cable de +BAT a +MOTOR y del polo negativo de la batería a -MOTOR. El motor no hizo ningún intento por funcionar. Desoldé los cables que iban a la batería y comprobé con el multímetro que la batería tenía 2,5 voltios.

Foto del polo negativo de la batería soldado a un cable marrón. Se ve también el cable azul que va de +BAT a +MOTOR:



*SEGUNDO:*

Desoldé los cable (+) y (-) que van del motor a la placa. Probé con el cable USB soldado a los cables del motor (cable rojo del USB a cable rojo del motor, cable negro del USB a cable negro del motor). Coloqué el cargador de movil en una regleta y enchufé el conector USB al cargador. El motor no hizo ni amago de funcionar en ningun momento. Medí voltaje que le llegaba al motor y me daba un valor exremadamente bajo.

Desconecté el USB, desoldé los cables rojo y negro. Conecté el conector USB y medí voltajes con el multímetro. Obtuve un voltaje correcto (5,1 voltios). Volví a soldar los cables rojo y negro a los correspondientes cables del motor. El motor no se puso en marcha en ningún momento. Comprobé el voltaje que le llegaba al motor y medí* !0,7 voltios!*.

Foto donde el cable blanco es el cable USB soldado a los cables del motor:




Bueno, ¿podemos concluir que el motor está estropeado? ¿qué le ha podido pasar? Recodar que medí resistencia del motor (con motor conectado a placa) y me dio 1-2 ohmios ¿esta resistencia es demasiado baja?

Se me olvidó medir resitencia del motor con sus cables desoldados de la placa. Si es importante este dato lo mido cuando llegue a casa.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 20, 2018)

Parecería que el motor falleció , primero fijate que puede tener un pequeño capacitor cerámico en sus bornes que a veces se ponen en corto.

Probá el motor con alguna fuente más potente . . .


----------



## frica (Abr 21, 2018)

¿Pues puedo probarlo con una fuente de alimentación de un PC que tengo? Una de las líneas es de 12 voltios.


Bueno, ¿podemos concluir que el motor está estropeado? ¿qué le ha podido pasar? Recodar que medí resistencia del motor (tanto con motor conectado a placa como con él desconectado) y me dio 1-2 ohmios ¿esta resistencia es demasiado baja?


----------



## covra (Abr 21, 2018)

- Bueno, la idea es  que lo tocaras momentáneamente, no que lo soldaras (por la entrega de corriente), pero bueno...  
- Es dificil, sin la hoja de datos, saber cual es un buen resultado, pero como referencia, he estado midiendo algunos motores pequeños de bajo voltaje y ninguno me bajaba de los 15 ohms.... a mi, personalmente, 1-2 ohms me parece una medicion muy baja ("poco" cable en el bobinado), suena a que estaria quemado el esmaltado  ...

que hacer? :


DOSMETROS dijo:


> ....primero fijate que puede tener un pequeño capacitor cerámico en sus bornes que a veces se ponen en corto.


 Empezaría por aqui. Los motores electricos necesitan de una fuerza adicional inicial para arrancar. Esta fuerza la aporta un condensador de arranque que esta puesto entre el + y el - del motor. Buscalo y compruebalo.

-  Si el condensador de arranque esta correcto, lo unico que queda es reemplazar el motor. Que motor poner? Si quieres llegar hasta aqui, volveria a montarlo todo, le daria al boton de funcionar y mediria entre los bornes del motor, el voltaje de entrada que entrega la placa. Ese seria el voltaje de referencia  a la hora de comprar uno nuevo.. algo asi:

motor dc diy

ya cuentas


----------



## frica (Abr 21, 2018)

Gracias covra por la respuesta. 

Bueno como el motor no funcionaba no tuve urgencia de quitar el cable. Quizá cometí un error.

Vale, pues mañana por la noche, voy a desmontar entero el cepillo de dientes (desoldar completamente la batería, quitar la placa electrónica y quitar el motor). De esta forma podré ver mejor si tiene un condensador entre los polos positivos y negativos. Ya os contaré que encuentro.

En caso de que el motor esté mal, seguiré hasta el final (me cuesta dejarlo a medias!!), compraremos un motor que le venga bien e intentaremos ver si algún componente está mal (esos condensadores y diodos sospechosos que medí).

Por cierto, con el motor deconectado de la placa, volví a medir los componentes sospechosos de estar mal. Dos de estos componentes me dieron lecturas diferentes:

- El *condensador C3* (qué está junto a *-MOTOR*) CON EL MOTOR CONECTADO A PLACA estaba en corto y aterrizado a tierra (ambos extremos con continuidad a tierra). Pero con el motor DESCONECTADO de placa, me dio como con fuga (resistencias con respecto a tierra de 305 y 162 Ohmios para los extremos del condensador). Esa lectura no es normal ¿Verdad? Tengo entendido que al menos uno de los dos extremos debe dar continuidad a tierra.

- El* diodo D7*, que está junto al diodo C3, con el motor CONECTADO a placa estaba en corto y ahora con el motor DESCONECTADO de placa, está también como con fuga (0,12 voltios con polarización directa y 0,47  voltios con polarización inversa). 

*¿alguna explicación sobre los cambios de medidas en estos componentes?*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 21, 2018)

Una pregunta: cuanto vale un cepillo de dientes *nuevo* igual al que tenés???


----------



## frica (Abr 21, 2018)

Hola Dr. Zoidberg. Pues valen en torno a 20 euros aproxidamente.

Si todo este tema de la repación no es simplemente por el beneficio económico (porque las horas que empleas no están pagadas). De echo mi mujer ya se compró uno nuevo hace unos dias. Es porque me atrae mucho el conocer los pasos a dar para resolver la avería de este aparato, saber como razonar, como testar cada componente y como sustituir las piezas en mal estado.  Si el motor se estropeó que opciones tengo de comprar uno nuevo, etc. etc. Y por supuesto aprender más cosas en este campo tan interesante de la electrónica.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 21, 2018)

Fijate que no esté atascado mecánicamente


----------



## frica (Abr 22, 2018)

Bueno chicos, ya he desmontado el cepillo de dientes. No he encontrado ningún condensador entre sus bornes positivo y negativo. Os dejo fotografía por si veis algo que yo no veo. ¿Quizá el condensador esté dentro del encofrado metálico? ¿o este motor no tiene condensador y tenemos que darlo por muerto?



Zona del motor donde está los bornes positivos y negativos:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 22, 2018)

Gira liviano ?


----------



## frica (Abr 22, 2018)

No te entiendo DOSMETROS, discúlpame.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 22, 2018)

El motor tiene un eje que gira , ok , ¿ Gira a mano libremente o está atascado ?


----------



## frica (Abr 23, 2018)

Ya entiendo. El eje estará dentro de la carcasa de plástico donde va alojado el cabezal del cepillo. Ok, procederé a quitar dos tornillitos que tiene y descubrir el eje para intentar girarlo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2018)




----------



## frica (Abr 23, 2018)

Bien por el eje del motor gira de forma suave y fácil.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2018)

Tirando quitá eso blanco que está encajado en el eje, levanta las dos lenguetas que sostienen la tapa negra trasera y desarma el motor


----------



## frica (Abr 23, 2018)

Mortor desmontado. Limpié un poco de óxido en el encofrado de metal, justo en el orificio donde asoma el eje del motor. ¿Siguiente paso?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2018)

Con lija fina lijale el "colector de delgas" que es dónde apoyan los carbones-escobillas . . .  no veo los carbones-escobillas 

Foto del interior de la tapa trasera !


----------



## frica (Abr 24, 2018)

Te mando fotografía de la tabla del motor, donde veo los láminas metálicas paralelas. Supongo que eso será lo que dices. Por favor ¿puedes marcarme en la imagen que te envío que es el colector de "delgas" y los carbones-escobillas?

En la fotografía veo esas laminillas algo oscuras. Ayer cuando lo vi, pense que quizá era algún tipo de lubricante y no supe si limpiar o no. ¿Es ahí donde dices que debo darle con una lija? ¿Le puedo dar con alcohol isopropílico?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2018)

Lijar  con lija fina el colector de delgas y las escobillas :





Una gota de aceite en cada buje antes de armar.

Se coloca el rotor en la tapa trasera asegurando que las escobillas toquen con algo de presión al colector y con cuidado se introduce el rotor en el motor incluida la tapa trasera.

Si ponés primero el rotor y luego intentás poner la tapa trasera seguramenta se doblen las escobillas y queden mal.

Saludos !


----------



## frica (Abr 25, 2018)

DOSMETROS, disculpa mi ignorancia. ¿Uno de los bujes que es esa pieza metálica redonda en el centro de la tapadera negra que contiene las escobillas? Y el otro buje ¿es el agujerito que está en la carcasa metálica?



En la siguiente foro creo que el buje es el agujerito por donde sale el eje del motor:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 25, 2018)

Si señor , se lubrica antes de re-armar.


----------



## frica (Abr 25, 2018)

Perfecto!! Pues esta tarde-noche espero poder lubricar los bujes, armar el motor y probar si funciona. ¡Muchas gracias DOSMETROS!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 25, 2018)

Si , se lo ve perfecto al bobinado


----------



## frica (Abr 25, 2018)

*¡¡Que grandes sois DOSMETROS y Covra!!! *El motor a revivido!!! Muchas muchas gracias a los dos por revivir el motor y especialmente por lo conocimientos transmitidos! Tengo un subidó bien grande!! 

He probado tanto con el cable USB (sólo contactos de una fracción de segundo) como con la batería de 2,4 voltios. En ambos casos ha funcionado el motor!! Por cierto, ahora que están lubricados los bujes compruebo que el eje gira con muuucha más facilidad que lo hacía antes de lubricar. ¿Quizá tuviera algun pequeño bloqueo mecánico?

Wow! qué contento estoy! *Bueno ahora ¿cual es el siguiente paso? *Supongo que será confirmar que esos condensadores y diodos SMD están en mal estado (en corto o con fugas). En placa eso es lo que dan, supongo que tendré que desoldarlos uno a uno y confirmar si el componente fuera de placa da corto o fuga. En ese caso el componente se confirma que está mal y hay que reemplazarlo. En caso de que fuera de placa el componente funciona bien, entonces el culpable de estas medidas está en otro componente. ¿es correcto el razonamiento?

Por cierto la resistencia que da el motor con puntas de pureba en los bornes del motor, sique siendo la misma 1-2 ohmios. Si pongo las pruebas en los bujes del motor, me dan valores que cambian a cada segundo, desde los 4 a los más de 100 ohmios (¿?¿?).

Espero con impaciencia vuestras respuestas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 25, 2018)

*No no no *, lo que anda no se arregla , so pena de estropearlo.

Si ya funciona a soldar los cables , probarlo y si todo OK armarlo !

Te felicito por el logro


----------



## covra (Abr 25, 2018)

Ea! buena paciencia! eso, montalo y comprueba si funciona, con suerte era solo que la carbonilla impedia el contacto entre las escobillas y el rotor


----------



## frica (Abr 25, 2018)

Pensé que esos condensadores/diodos en corto/fuga impedirían el funcionamiento. Bien haré caso a los expertos (por cierto otro amigo mio que también le gusta la reparación, me dijo lo mismo: "montalo todo y a ver si funciona). ¡¡GRACIAS por vuestras palabras!! La verdad es que he difrutado mucho aprendiendo y encima con recompensa al funcionar el motor.

Bien espero sacar un rato tranquilo en casa para soldar en un par de dias. Ya os informo. Si logro reparar el cepillo de dientes, os invito a unas cervezas cuando os paséis por mi ciudad, Mérida (la de España).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 25, 2018)




----------



## frica (Abr 30, 2018)

¡Bueno chicos tengo (casi) buenas noticias!  Ayer soldé la batería y el motor (por cierto me costó bastante introducir los extremos de los cables en los pinhole) y a la placa base y* funcionó tanto el motor como los pulsadores*!!!!   Tras pulsar el botón Power el motor se pone en marcha. Al volver al pulsar el botón Power, el motor se para. Si pulso el otro botón, se van cambiando el Modo de funcionamiento del cepillo y los correspondientes Leds luminosos van cambiando su luz.

Procedí a colocar el mecanismo dentro de la carcasa externa de plástico, coloqué la tapa atornillándola y coloqué un cabezal de cepillo. *La única pega *es que con la carcasa y el cabezal del cepillo, el motor suena un con un sonido más ronco. Quizá el motor no está bien sujeto al mecanismo. Tengo que hacer pruebas para saber porqué se produce ese sonido más ronco.

También he puesto el cepillo de dientes en su cargador y las luces van indicando que se está cargando. ¡Genial!! Muchas gracias de nuevo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 30, 2018)

Es bueno sentirse orgulloso por salvar algo que en principio era desechable (y aprender )


----------



## frica (Abr 30, 2018)

Efectivamente me suento bastante satisfecho (al menos se que alguien me entiende, jaja), reducimos basura electrónica y reutilizamos componentes. Ya les diré si averiguo de donde viene el "ronquido" del motor.


----------



## frica (May 2, 2018)

Bueno chicos pues al final he podido determinar de donde le venía esa ruido raro al cepillo de dientes. El problema estaba en el cabezal del cepillo. Ha sido cambiar el cabezal por uno nuevo y ahora el ruido del cepillo es el normal!! Una gran satisfacción si señor! Gracias *DOSMETROS *y *Covra*.


----------



## frica (Ene 15, 2019)

Hola amigos:

Recurro de nuevo a vostros esta vez con un micro motor DC de un cepillo de dientes. Hace ya un tiempo éste motor dejó de funcionar y lo desmonté entero, limpie el colector delgas y las escobillas y volvió a funcionar durante casi un año. Ahora a vuelto a dejar de funcionar y el síntoma es el mismo :

- resistencia de 0 omhios entre sus bornes
- no funciona cuando le alimento un momento con un cargador de movil (5 voltios)
- el eje gira pero sin alegría

En la chapa metálica está serigrafiado los siguiente: *"SCF-180S-2490-45+DV". *He buscado en internet a ver si logro encontrar un *Datasheet *pero sin éxito. ¿cómo puedo encontrar un datasheet para este motor y saber sus características".


----------



## aav (Ene 15, 2019)

¿Podrías publicar algunas fotos del motor y del arreglo [*] en el que está dentro del cepillo de dientes?

_[*] conexionado, placa, si la tiene, alimentación..._​


----------



## frica (Ene 15, 2019)

Hola aav, 

Aquí os dejo algunas fotografías de hace casi un año:


----------



## Emis (Ene 15, 2019)

Probaste continuidad en el rotor? 

Si tienes una foto donde se ubican las escobillas mejor, para ir descartando?

Lo normal es que se llene de carbon el colector del rotor, por consiguiente deja de girar el motor


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 15, 2019)

Me parece que esos ni llevan carbones , llevan escobillas metálicas . . .


----------



## frica (Ene 15, 2019)

Hola *Emis*, el motor tiene 0 ohmios entre sus bornes (en lo mismo que le pasó hace casi un año). Pero no probé continuidad directamente en el rotor.

*DOSMETROS*, efectivamente llevan escobillas metálicas.  A ver, se como limpiar tanto el Colector Delgas como las escobillas (es lo que hice hace 10 meses; GRACIAS DOSMETROS). Pero era por ver si puedo acceder a sus datos del datasheet o al menos saber qué características tiene e intentar localizar un micro motor con las mismas característica y dimensiones. Me da que no es tarea fácil dar con un motor como este.

Veo que mi tema lo habéis fundido en el que abrir hace un año. No sabía si debía seguir con él. Gracias.

Mira en el mensaje #31 tienes una fotografía de las escobillas (foto del año pasado): Cepillo de dientes eléctrico Quigg Pro Clean

Ya os digo que la opción de limpiar el colector y las escobillas lo haré en unos dias. *¿Es posible que se ensucien estas escobillas por falta de uso? (semanas sin usar por ejemplo).*


----------



## aav (Ene 15, 2019)

frica dijo:


> ...Veo que mi tema lo habéis fundido en el que abrir hace un año. No sabía si debía seguir con él. Gracias. Mira en el mensaje #31 tienes una fotografía de las escobillas (foto del año pasado): Cepillo de dientes eléctrico Quigg Pro Clean
> Ya os digo que la opción de limpiar el colector y las escobillas lo haré en unos dias. *¿Es posible que se ensucien estas escobillas por falta de uso? (semanas sin usar por ejemplo).*



La fusión me ha sido útil a mi. Espero que a ti también y es que en los mensajes anteriores tienes, creo yo, casi un "manual de diagnóstico de pequeños motores DC", sería cuestión de seguirlo otra vez, por otro lado es posible que se haya repetido el problema (*) pero no dejaría de revisar y seguir los mismos pasos indicados en el pasado sumando un aspecto, quizás menor pero que no dejaría de mirar, la tensión de las escobillas metálicas.

Exito con la reparación!

(*) Das un indicio con algo que tomo como un síntoma "real" aunque como metáfora tampoco hubiera estado mal: _"...- el eje gira pero sin alegría ..."_


----------



## frica (Ene 15, 2019)

aav me alegra que te sirva el contenido de este tema empezado hace un año. Tengo un documento Word sobre mini motornes que escribí en base a la información enviada por los amigos de este foro y por otros lugares web. Si quieres lo anexo a este tema.


----------



## aav (Ene 15, 2019)

aav dijo:


> ...pero no dejaría de revisar y seguir los mismos pasos indicados en el pasado sumando un aspecto, quizás menor pero que no dejaría de mirar, la tensión de las escobillas metálicas._..."_



No quiero dejar de señalar que me refería a la "tensión mecánica" por efecto muelle/resorte, la capacidad elástica de mantenerse rozando el rotor.




frica dijo:


> Tengo un documento Word sobre mini motornes que escribí en base a la información enviada por los amigos de este foro y por otros lugares web. Si quieres lo anexo a este tema.



Cuando tengas tiempo; por mi será bienvenido


----------



## pandacba (Ene 15, 2019)

Volviste a repasar los pasos que hiciste la vez pasada?


----------



## frica (Ene 15, 2019)

pandacba dijo:


> Volviste a repasar los pasos que hiciste la vez pasada?



DOSMETROS en esta ocasión he ido directamente a testar si motor funcionaba al meterle 5 voltios con un cargador. Entre los bornes tiene 0 ohmios (*¿si las escobillas y el colector andan sucios no debería dar un voltaje algo más alto de lo normal?*). En uno o dos dias desmontaré el motor y le haré la misma limpieza de hace un año. Confío en que volverá a funcionar el motor.

En caso es que el cepillo actuaba como si motor estuviera en corto: con el motor soldado a placa medí voltaje al pulsar botón de power. Durante 2-3 segundos medí 2,7 voltios y luego el voltaje se vino abajo. Ahora con el motor desoldado, pulso el botón power y el voltaje se mantiene en 2,3 voltios (y el LED de power se mantiene en verde). Lo dicho, *en un par de dias os comento si la limpieza interna del motor lo revive.*

*Amigo aav, ahí te dejo un documento de Word comprimido con las notas y apuntes que cogí principalmente de este tema, para testar un micro motor.* Espero que os guste tanto a aav como al resto.


----------



## frica (Ene 17, 2019)

Bueno amigos. Ayer desmonté el motor y le hice una limpieza del colector y escobillas (lijé y limpié un poco) y lubriqué sus bujes. 
Lo volví a montar y.... tras usar un cargador de movil (5 voltios) ¡no funcionaba! Pensé, oh el motor ha muerto. El caso es que con los dedos apenas podía mover el rotor. 
Así que volví a desmontarlo, limpié de nuevo las escobillas y volví a montar el motor. *¡Y en esta ocasión si que funcionó el motor! Giraba con un sonido suave y mu bonito.* Y ahora sí que con los dedos el rotor giraba ligero y suave. Asi que ahora sólo queda montar el motor dentro del cepillo y soldar sus terminales. La compra de un nuevo motor tendrá que esperar ¿otro año más al menos? jeje

Por cierto a ver si me acuerdo y vuelvo a medir la resistencia entre sus bornes. Me da que este motor tiene una resistencia extremadamente baja (1 Ohmios aproximadamente).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 17, 2019)

Bien ahí 



frica dijo:


> Me da que este motor tiene una resistencia extremadamente baja (1 Ohmios aproximadamente).


 
Es lo normal.


----------



## frica (Ene 17, 2019)

El compañero *Covra *dijo:

"si mides resistencia con el polímetro en modo ohmios, debería darte una lectura baja ( entre 3 y 30 ohms  mas o menos). "

"- Es dificil, sin la hoja de datos, saber cual es un buen resultado, pero como referencia, he estado midiendo algunos motores pequeños de bajo voltaje y ninguno me bajaba de los 15 ohms.... a mi, personalmente, 1-2 ohms me parece una medicion muy baja ("poco" cable en el bobinado), suena a que estaria quemado el esmaltado  ... "

En este tema DOSMETROS, Covra entra un poco en conflicto con lo que me comentas que es normal resistencia de 1 omhio. ¿Podemos debatir sobre esto?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 17, 2019)

No no , eso depende de la tensión de alimentación y de la potencia del motorcito , al fin y al cabo son un par de metros de alambre bobinados.

Lo que siempre debes medir *los tres bobinados* y compararlos (estando el colector de delgas ultra limpio )


----------



## frica (Ene 17, 2019)

Te envío una fotografía del rotor de mi motor. ¡Mira que bonito y brillante está! 



¿Y donde tengo que poner las puntas de prueba para medir un bobinado? ¿Ambas puntas en una de esas soldaduras? Aquí me pierdo. Si puedes 
indicarme en la fotografía te lo agradecería DOSMETROS.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 17, 2019)

Una punta en cada soldadura _y estarás midiendo una bobina en paralelo con las otras dos en serie_


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 17, 2019)

Otro aparato que no va al cubo de la basura 

Estuve muchos años reparando afeitadoras "Pilis" y la mayoría de los motores tenían medidas bastante bajas, tanto que a veces se cruzaba (ponía en corto) el condensador cerámico soldado al mismo y no se apreciaba. Lo del condensador lo descubrí de casualidad, anteriormente cambiaba el motor entero.


----------



## frica (Ene 17, 2019)

Gracias *Pinchavalvulas *por tu información. Efectivamente, esta es la segunda vez que salgo a este cepillo de dientes de acabar en la basura. Bueno no hubiera sido así, ya que hubiera intentado hacerme de algún otro motor. Y en caso de no lograr encontrar uno que le venga bien, ya tenía pensado probar unos componentes SMD fuera de placa.


----------



## frica (Mar 1, 2019)

¡Buenas tardes chicos!
Bueno pues retomo el tema del cepillo de dientes (ya que logré encontrar cabezales para el mismo). Os recuerdo un poco la situación : el cepillo no funcionaba y el problema era el mismo que la otra vez: el motor era el que tenía el problema. No giraba al suministrarle voltaje (5 voltios con un cargador de móvil). Desmonté el motor por completo y lo limpie (escobillas, colector delgas, etc.) y engrasé bujes. El motor revivió, tal como paso hace un año.

*Bien el motor sigue vivo, pero ahora el problema creo que es de la batería, que ya no da más de si. Os cuento en detalle para ver si me confirmáis que el problema ahora está en la bateria:*

Tras reparar el motor, puse el cepillo para cargar su bateria. Estuvo como 8-10 horas en su cargador. El LED "charge" aparece en rojo (indicando que está cargandose) y otros 3 LEDS se apagan y se encienden alternativamente indicando que la carga está en progreso. Tras esas 8-10 horas el LED de "Charge" se pone en verde. Quito el cepillo del cargador y mido voltajes en positivo y negativo de la batería. Me da 2,5 voltios (la batería es de 2,4 voltios nominales). Así que bien. Pulso botón del Power del cepillo y el motor gira suave y silencioso. Todo bien. Apago y enciendo varias veces el cepillo. Sin problemas. Funcionamiento de en torno a 1 minuto en total.

Por la tarde vuelvo a encender el cepillo. Pero esta vez funcionaba 2 segundos y el LED "charge" se ilumina alternadamente en rojo y verde, indicando que necesita cargarse. Medí voltaje de la batería y tenía 2,2 voltios (algo bajo ya que el nominal es de 2,4 voltios). Volví a cargarlo durante más de 24 horas y en esta ocasión el LED "charge" continuaba en rojo. Lo quité del cargador y medí voltaje : ¡0,8 voltios!

Lo puse a cargar con la PBC al aire y mientras cargaba medí algunos voltajes sin tener claro donde medir mejor. El voltaje recibido en los bornes de la bobina de la base del cepillo (que es quien tras recibir el campo magnético del cargador, lo transforma en electricidad) era de 2,3-2,4 voltios. Medí voltajes en otros lugares más internos del circuito y también medían 2,3-2,4 voltios en unos cuantos sitios donde probé. DEspúes de unos minutos cargando. Quité el cepillo del cargador, medí voltaje de la batería y marcaba 2,4 voltios. Pulsé Power del cepillo y de nuevo estuvo funciondo durante 10-20 segundos, hasta que se paró el motor y el LED "charge" vuelve a ponerse en verde y rojo alterno. Volví a medir el voltaje de la batería y era de 2,0 voltios.

Disculpad el rollo largo. Quizá os ayude para dar el veredicto. Si necesitáis alguna fotografía me comentais. Aunque en este Tema hay muchas sobre mi cepillo.

*En fin yo creo que el problema es la batería que ha muerto. Por lo que he visto en la Web es el problema típico de estos aparatos. ¿Qué pensais vosotros?*


----------



## dayan.quiros (Mar 1, 2019)

Waoo esa tecnologia esta especial los cubanos creo que no la hemos usado aun, si estamos a siglos de la era electronica, jejej


----------



## frica (Mar 1, 2019)

¿no conocéis los cepillos de dientes eléctricos?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 1, 2019)

Foto de la pila-batería ?


----------



## frica (Mar 1, 2019)

Rescato la fotografía que publiqué en el primer mensaje de este tema, hace aproximadamente 1 año:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 1, 2019)

Las dimensiones de ésta pila están cifrados en su nombre – *18650*. Los dos primeros números (18) indican su diámetro – *18 mm*, mientras que el número 650 nos dice que su longitud es *65 mm*. Cabe notar, que 65 mm es la longitud neta, longitud total de batería con protección asciende a *66,5 mm*.

Ojo con la calidad que compres , *comprá de marca* , no las genéricas Chinas , te prometan lo que te prometan 

*Pila  Recargable 18650 3.7V*


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 1, 2019)

frica dijo:


> mientras cargaba medí algunos voltajes "......................................" *El voltaje recibido en los bornes de la bobina de la base del cepillo "............." era de 2,3-2,4 voltios.* *Medí voltajes* en otros lugares más* internos del circuito y también medían 2,3-2,4* *voltios* en unos cuantos sitios donde probé.



Si la original es de 2,4V y pone una de 3,7V imagino que no se cargará bien.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 1, 2019)

Ahhhhhhh , no la vi bien  , es una pila con dos de Ni-Cd en serie


----------



## frica (Mar 1, 2019)

¡Gracias por responder DOSMETROS y Pinchavalvulas! Pues la pila tiene un ancho de casi 20 mm y un largo de unos 55 mm (no de 65 mm) aproximadamente. 

Editado: DOSMETROS eso puede cuadrar!! Hace un año curiosee por internet y no encontré pilas de 2,4 voltios como estas. Pero sí que había cantidad de pilas de 1,2 voltios con un tamaño más o menos la mitad que mi pila. De hecho se ve que la carcasa verde como unas hendiduras en medio. Dando la sensación de que en su interior hay dos baterias.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 1, 2019)

Es una perfecta posibilidad, y tal como decis, la original son dos en serie


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 1, 2019)

Sí claro es lo que se hace normalmente, se compran las que se necesiten y después se sueldan en serie.

Si no tienes a mano una chapita usa malla de desoldar. 

Esas son de un atornillador black & decker, las cambié y ahí quedaron  Al poco volvieron a fallar las nuevas y... ahí quedó el atornillador   pendiente de arreglar o lo que sea algún día.


----------



## frica (Mar 2, 2019)

Gracas chicos. Pues voy a buscar un par de pilas de 1,2 voltios. Y por supuesto me haré caso de DOSMETROS y compraré alguna marca decente (¿nombres de algunas marcas decentes?).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2019)

Que se yo , Sony ,  Sanyo , Panasonic , etc


----------



## frica (Mar 2, 2019)

jeje, bien bien. He hecho una búsqueda para ver como está el "mercado" jaja. En ciertas webs que todos conocemos he encontrado baterias por 10 euros o algo más (las dos baterías con gastos incluidos). Más o menos lo que costó el cepillo de dientes 

Luego he buscado en Aliexpress baterías que al menos indican un nombre de marca y por 5 euros tengo las dos. Porque aunque me resisto a tirar a la basura más restos electrónicos, este precio ya me cuadra más que pagar 10 euros por las baterías. Ya os cuento por cual me decido.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2019)

No habrá críticas . . .


----------

